# what is the best gun to use for all around hunting



## ethanjames (Mar 5, 2010)

what gun can i buy for the cheapest that i can use to pretty much hunt anything?


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

very difficult question to answer because it is very wid open, can you narrow it down just a bit about "hunt anything"
Savage/stevens are very good reliable weapons and very reasonable new---even more reasonable used


----------



## JAKEAZ (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah stevens is a good to buy most times the come set up with a scope already not the best but it will sure get you ready i would buy .308 or .30-06 it does a little more dammage to the yotes so you have to be willing to not be taking the pelts but you can hunt anything from yotes to deer to elk.


----------



## tkortright (Mar 9, 2010)

i would pick a savage 243 cause you can take any thing from woodchucks all the way up to black bear


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

Best gun to hunt everything,,,,, SHOTGUN 12Ga good for small/big game and predators can get Mossberg w/2 barrels 1 for shot, 1 for slugs,,,,,,,,,,OR a ROSSI TRIFECTA 3 guns in one either a 223, 243, 7mm-08 with 20ga and 22lr barrels. I hope this helps either around $300-$350 new used should be cheaper......GOOD LUCK don't be discouraged every hunt you will learn something about yourself and the game you hunt, its a win win in my opinion.


----------



## Yooper (Mar 9, 2010)

An inexpensive shooter would also be a .223 great for fox, cats, coyotes tho small for deer (and illeagal is some states). A really good all around gun would be a .243


----------



## Stink finger (Feb 6, 2010)

The 30.06 to me is the best all around cartridge, you could find ammo everwere, you can hunt everything from rabbits, yotes,(if your not hunting fur) to elk even some of the larger African game. If your in to reloading you can load ammo from 110gr to 220gr. My oldest daughter 16 shot her first mule deer with my .06 at over 300 yards blew the top of its heart off


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

a 25-06 is a good all around caliber from predators to deer. Some say it is ok for elk, I don't know about that. In the predator catagory with the right bullet it would be fairly fur friendly. I own one and have shot just about everything with it, in the area I hunt from rabbit to hogs.


----------

